# My hair fails on me (long post, but need help!)



## MyChi (Jun 30, 2013)

*Posted this up on Reddit too, hence why these pics are censored. Anyhow, I need help from various communities so figured I should post here too  So here goes:*

First of all my hair has always been pretty dry, thin and frizzy up until about half a year ago when I started taking less showers in order to retain my natural oil. I used to take 2-3 showers a day, shampoo every time and dry it roughly with a towel. In short, I had no idea what harm I did to my hair.

Anyways, since I've started taking care of my hair, it's still not easy for me to control it. I've tried different haircuts and every single one seems to be opposing the way I want to style it. Recently I wanted to try out an undercut style which I want to stick with for a while but since my hair has a life on its own, I cannot really control it that much. Here's how my hair is today:










The top hair is about 3.9" long (approximately 10cm), yet it looks and feels like it's just as short as the undercut itself. It lies on my head like it's some kind of hat. I can't seem to make it stand up. If it does stand up, it will go down if it's hot outside and I start to sweat a little on my head. Basically, once my hair gets moist it falls down. I'm not sure what the cause is, but I believe it's because my hair is very thin and thus absorbs anything that's wet (wax) and becomes so heavy it can't stand up on its own. Am I right? Also as you can see on the top of my head, the hair kind of goes in different directions. Some becomes a cluster, some are on their own and they curve in various directions. What can I do about this?

Since it has its own life, here's how my hair wants to direct itself:










That yellow part for some reason feels much thicker than the rest of my hair. Not even the opposing side of it feels that thick. However, despite its thickness, I still cannot seem to direct it with wax or salt water spray, as it goes down after an hour or two, or just if it's a little breezy outside.

The back of my head has a whorl that is really nerve-racking. Basically, if I comb it towards the other side, it just goes back into the air and hangs there. Not sure what you can do about strong whorls like that. Any ideas?










This is a really bad pic, but it's the only one I have that's recent and where I've put a lot of energy to get it as "right" as I could make it. As you might see, it doesn't really stand up. It just feels like it goes with the rest of the undercut.










Now, this is a long shot. This is what I've always been dreaming to have, but never really gotten close to:










What am I missing? Apart from a much shorter undercut (had my last haircut about half month ago) and longer top hair? What products should I use? Wax never seem to work as it weighs my hair down. Salt water spray works better, but frizzes my hair tops and becomes way too dry. I can only assume that I don't have as much hair quantity as most people have, and therefor the hair doesn't help itself to stand up as much as it could. After a shower, I can see right down my scalp, as if I was becoming bald. Is that a bad sign?

Thanks in advance! This has been a long post but I hope you have the answers I need


----------



## sunflower22 (Jun 4, 2014)

Fine thin hair, no wax. Wax is too heavy and will weigh your hair down. First, use a volumizing mousse at the root of your hair. Then blow dry your hair in the opposite direction that it grows. You can use a dry shampoo or texturizing powder to give your hair that piecey look that wax does. About the whorl, find a good barber. You have to leave the hair at the whorl either longer or shorter than the rest for it to blend. When the clippers are ran across the whorl, all the hair is cut the same length, so when it lays dry in the swirl pattern it is uneven. Honestly, you just need to find someone who knows what the heck they are doing. . Just make sure you explain all these issues to your hair stylost. Also, if your hair is falling out, that may have nothing to do with how are you are caring for your hair but something internally.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

i just know green oil that should help with hair growth, u massage it into your scalp. also u might look into some supplements and probably need to start to watch your diet as well

not sure abt styling this

i have the opposite problem :|


----------

